# Speak up, Carolinians



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Any members from the Carolinas about? I'm in Raleigh. It would be great to setup a meet sometime. I tried to do a Southeast S12 meet at South of the Border, but there aren't enough cars within a comfortable driving distance to support such a specific event. 
But the location was great! Plenty of parking lot space, unique photo opportunities, and everybody knows how to get there!


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i'll chime in.

i'm in goldsboro obviously. always open to meet, but it's really hard to get a meet going for NC. i've actually been to VA several times to meet guys from the sr20 forum (which is my real home). honk if you see me around raleigh sometime. 

click my sig link for car pics. altho now it's damn low....like 2"+. updated pics soon.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i'm in spartanburg,sc. about 15 minutes from the nc border and about an hour and 1/2 from atl.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah, I've been to the Greenville/Spartanburg area a bunch of times. That's about a 5 hour drive from where I live, depending on traffic through Charlotte and the Greensboro construction zones. On my 200SX SE site I've got a page called 'Road Pics' where I have pics I've taken, well, on the road. One of my favorites I took on I-85, of the ass peach in Gaffney.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yeah the ass peach w/the hemeroid


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Charleston right here.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I love Charleston, I used to live there when I was a little Navy brat. I've been back several times, but I haven't been there since 1996. Have to get back there soon....


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

Wilmington NC


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Ok, now we're getting real close. You hear about that Dawson's Creek guy that came up here to Raleigh for a Hurricanes game the other night and got himself arrested for brawling with a security guard?


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

99.se.ltd OMFG!! u live by me thats crazy i live in goldsboro too


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I used to live in Fayetteville, Now I'm about 2 hours away from NC, I'll meet wit the boys in Blue!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *I love Charleston, I used to live there when I was a little Navy brat. I've been back several times, but I haven't been there since 1996. Have to get back there soon.... *


I'm sure lots of things have changed, especially downtown. Everything's under construction.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

A20A Sentra said:


> *99.se.ltd OMFG!! u live by me thats crazy i live in goldsboro too *


hehe, sweet dude.
born in '85...you a senior around here?
look for a silver,4door,SE-L,tint, and lowered......i'm the only one around.

oh yeah......and a duct-tape rear passenger side quarter window.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Someone break into your ride dogg?


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Someone break into your ride dogg? *


ideed. on Oct. 27th.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

there's a n00b here that lives in kinston with a '97 ser. wonder if he's seen any of this.....he has yet to post anywhere.

acrophobe-you observing?


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

I live about an hour from Asheville. I have never been to a car show in NC (where I live), I go down to atl. Im about an hour and 1/2 from there


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I love that area. My mother-in-law lives in Maggie Valley, I've spent a bit of time there. One of my favorite things about living in Raleigh is I can be in the mountains in 3 hours, or at the beach in 2.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Platinum200 said:


> *I live about an hour from Asheville. I have never been to a car show in NC (where I live), I go down to atl. Im about an hour and 1/2 from there *


Yo Platinum, you in Asheville, I'm a few hours away. No joke, let's hook up and roll on them fools in yo town, We can Bling together!!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i'm an hour and 1/2 to 2 hours from ashville. i think im about 2 hours from eveything


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah JT, I was in your neighborhood (Newport News, Norfolk, Portsmouth, Hampton) a few months ago. I'm in business with a guy in Newport News, and my uncle is in the Navy stationed at Portsmouth. You're less than 3 hours from me.
Seems like we could probably put together a meet with people from Southern Virginia, the Carolinas, and Northern Georgia and get quite a few people.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I'm cool with that, just let me know when, and where!


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i was in Hampton on Nov. 2nd. went to a friend's place to get my springs and struts on. nice scenery......once you finally get off hwy 58.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah that ride down 58 is booorrriiiinng. You want boring, last spring a friend and I were in Florida, drove from Gainesville to West Palm Beach on the Florida Turnpike. Almost totally straight and flat for four hours! There's a couple pics on my website on the "Road Pics" page.

Then there's alway I-95 through most of Southern Va. and the Carolinas, it's nothing but endless pine forests on both sides. Snooze city.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

well since I posted last I have move to Oak Island NC. IN A HOUSE RIGHT ON THE BEACH


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *well since I posted last I have move to Oak Island NC. IN A HOUSE RIGHT ON THE BEACH *


hmmm, and where is oak island? i'm not familiar with that name. it'll be a blast until the hurricaines come.....we had a beach house at emerald isle for several years.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Well, the past couple years haven't been bad as far as hurricanes go. I'd love to have a house on the beach. I've been out to the OBX once since I moved to NC. My friend came to visit from NY and brought his 4x4 Ranger so we went to Corolla and went driving on the beach. Dune-hopping is a blast!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Seems like we have a lot of people in the NC/VA area, maybe we need to have a meet somewhere inbetween.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

JT, your car is tight. I love the headlights and the way you went all red with the tails. I've never seen a 200SX done that way before. Nice to see somebody doing something original.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Okay, back on topic. It does seem like we got the makings of a meet in the upper Southeast/Mid-Atlantic area. We should throw out some ideas for when and where. I figure we'd probably want to wait until spring has sprung, y'know? Don't know about where y'all are but here in Raleigh it's cold (50s) and raining. 
I think location would depend on where we have people coming from. I'm sure there's lots of people in Va, even Northern Va. that might want to come, and we already know we've got people from both Carolinas. I'd say springtime in the northern Outer Banks (Beach!!) but it is kind of a pain to get out to the barrier islands even with the new U.S. 64 bridge.
Anybody else got any thoughts?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

There's always Nags Head!


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

That's where the new bridge goes to. They built one twice as wide as the old one to get from Manteo to Nag's head. That would be a great place for a meet, wouldn't it? I guess it's not too bad to get there. Whether you're coming from the North or South, you can get on 64 and take it straight in.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i'm game for anywhere. the beach would be great tho.

hey, where's the other dude that's in goldsboro? i wanna see that damn classic se-r. i bet there's less of those here than se-l's

edit: nm....he has a 3rd gen accord and a '93 sentra....never said se-r


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey, a 93 could be an SE-R. I want to get my hands on one of those classic 91-94 SE-R's someday, too. The B13 is my favorite Sentra. I've driven an '01 SE-R Spec V, it was sweet, the power was awesome. But it didn't handle like my wife's 92 XE.








This car handles AWESOME. Thank God it's a 5-speed, the GA16DE is pretty weak, I can't imagine it with an automatic sapping what power it does have. But that same platform with an SR20DE must be incredible. No wonder the old SE-R's have such a following.

Maybe there's a classic SE-R owner or two in the region who might want to get in on this theoretical meet we're discussing here? I'd like to see as many people as possible, but I myself am a big fan of older Nissans and Datsuns (hence my car ) I sure would like to see some old-school represented at any meet we decide to put together, besides myself of course.

So we have the beach idea, Nags Head is the best bet on the OBX cause it's easiest to get to and centrally located. Any other ideas people?


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

oak island is at the very bottom of NC. About 30 miniutes from south carolina.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

So you're on the coast to the West of Cape Fear?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

99.se.ltd said:


> *i'm game for anywhere. the beach would be great tho.
> 
> Nags Head is a beach dogg, I'm bout an hour and a half from there!*


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

hey im still here my sentra is just "E" i wish is was se-r but my mom isnt smart enought to buy one but hopefully for x-mas i get the rx-7 i want .99.se.ltd do u ever go on base cuz thats where i work at


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey A20, I was wondering what the differences are between the E and the XE for b13 Sentras. I know they have the same engine, is it just options? My wife's XE has no power locks or windows, but it does have cruise control.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

A20A Sentra said:


> *hey im still here my sentra is just "E" i wish is was se-r but my mom isnt smart enought to buy one but hopefully for x-mas i get the rx-7 i want .99.se.ltd do u ever go on base cuz thats where i work at *


i don't go on base very often...not much there. i do have a base ID tho. dumb question, but do you ever go to the mall? i work there. i sell sunglasses. it's wonderful


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

where is this place ya'll are talking about meeting? about how far do you think it is from me?im in the upstate of sc...right on the nc border.


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *Hey A20, I was wondering what the differences are between the E and the XE for b13 Sentras. I know they have the same engine, is it just options? My wife's XE has no power locks or windows, but it does have cruise control. *


 the E sentra doesnt have power anything no cruise control and no power steering although it does seem pretty quick but my accord would beat it i think


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

oh yeah i saw the weirdest thing today when i went to benets auto salvage i saw a 1988 200sx that said turbo on the side OMG!!! i wish i would have checked it out but it was surrounded by about 6 ft of water so i could oh well and i saw a supra...1989 supra hey a supra is a supra i love those cars ....and yeah i goto the mall alot


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Unless it was imported from Canada, that car couldn't have been an '88. There was no 88 200SX Turbo in the US. The 200SX Turbo was only offered from 84-86. For 87 and 88 they offered the 200SX SE V6 instead. 
BTW, the 84-86 turbos were CA18ET's in case y'all were wondering.

Katana, we haven't decided on a meet location yet, but the base the guys are talking about is Seymour Johnson AFB in Goldsboro. If you're on the border it's about an hour and a half North of you, up 95 and then East on US 70


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

More south of the cape fear than west. Actually its at the mouth


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

oh, I see. So you're near Smith Island?


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

Ive never heard of smith island. im long beach







long beach


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

okay, I know about where you are. Along Long Bay. Smith Island is northeast of you, off Cape Fear.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Yeah, Maggie Valley is a tight place to go and see...
Like i said; Im near asheville and would like to meet up w/ some of the nissan people. 
most of the time i see someone with a nice nissan, I will stop and talk to them, not like those honda idiots that have no sense of loyalty.... damn damn damn...i hate hondas


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Well, look at your average Honda boy....would you want to be loyal to them?


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Oh hey if we put a meet together sometime in the Asheville area, we could go for a cruise on the Blue Ridge Parkway! That's as close as you can come to canyon blasting in the Eastern US. I once tore that road up with my wife's 92 Sentra. It's a GA16DE so it was a major shift-fest but that car handles like a damn go-kart so it was a blast. I'm still waiting for the chance to get my S12 out on that road. Have to go visit the mother-in-law I guess.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

When I drive thru Asheville on 40 east, it's all hills and curves, I love it.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

The best part of I-40 is that 40-mile stretch through the Cherokee Gap, about 20 miles on either side of the NC/TN border. Major twisties, mountains and tunnels. The last time I came through there on the way back from Knoxville, I didn't know it but my power steering rack was on its last legs. The Cherokee run finished it off, and by the time I reached Waynesville my rack was leaking fluid onto the Y-pipe and smoking everywhere. As if that wasn't enough, I lost a tire going through Statesville, NC. Limped into Raleigh on the donut with a massively leaking PS rack. Great trip.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Sounds like it, I used to take that route when I went to Jackson TN, right by Memphis, that Cherokee Gap use to plug my ears with all the ups and downs.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah, it'll do that. Next time I go through there I'm going to take my digital camera. I've got a page on my website 
for "Road pics" I've taken while driving in various locations over this great land of ours, but I don't have any of that stretch.
I do have this one on the site:








"Low-light pic complete w/ bug splat, approaching the Great Smoky Mountains, I-40 West near Asheville, NC"


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Brings back memories.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

well, since we do have people in western nc too, maybe the meet should be around the center of the state. just trying to make it easier on the people that would have to travel from the far edges of the state. (or other states).

so lets set a date.....a month or 2?
when we do, i'll leak the word to the sr20 forum.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

That makes sense to me, and not just because I happen to live in Raleigh (pretty Central). A meet in the Triangle or somewhere in Central NC would make it less than four hours from everybody in Western NC, most of South Carolina, and as far north as Washington.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

That makes sense, then we could go to Chapel Hill and pick up some college chicks.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

UNC Chapel Hill, NC State in Raleigh, Duke, take your pick! Though I'm married so I won't be picking up any chicks. I assume if we put this together it would be on a weekend, and the nightlife here in Raleigh is actually pretty good. (For those of us of legal age.)
There's the clubs and bars all over downtown and near NC State. My favorite is Rum Runners, it's a dueling piano bar.
If we did have it somewhere in the Triangle area, we'd have to figure out exactly where to have the meet. We'd have to arrange someplace with plenty of pavement where we won't be hassled, y'know? What kind of places are these things usually held at?


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

sounds good to me. i have friends i stay with at ncsu alot.
i can't LEGALLY drink tho.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Well I'm sure if you go there a lot you know places near ncsu that would hook you up.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

well, i don't know specific places......but plenty of people i know.


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

hey im back...i havent been posting in a while 99.se.ltd u working thursday if so i'll come in and say hi or something maybe even buy some glasses


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

A20A Sentra said:


> *hey im back...i havent been posting in a while 99.se.ltd u working thursday if so i'll come in and say hi or something maybe even buy some glasses *



i don't work tuesday or thursday's b/c i have a night class. i do work fri/sat/sun/monday nights after that tho. yippee


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

haha sounds kinda like my schedule man. i work fri-sun then tuesday...some weeks i also work monday and wednesday. thursday night im always off so i can go to the drag strip...but tonight is the last time its open until feb. =(


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Katana200sx: You ready to watch Clemson loose Saturday?


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

well, i'll probably be at the mall between 6 and 7:20.......i'm skipping that class and will be out wasting time. check the lot by the back entrance for my car.

DELINQUANT!!!


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

too late i get off work at 730 but let me know when u wanna meet and i'll try to get hold of my moms sentra lol skipping is bad for you....i think..well if ur in college it is bad but in highschool its ok


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

A20A Sentra said:


> *too late i get off work at 730 but let me know when u wanna meet and i'll try to get hold of my moms sentra lol skipping is bad for you....i think..well if ur in college it is bad but in highschool its ok  *


well, if you go to the mall in the next 4 nights, yell at me at sunglass hut. you don't have to bring the sentra....there's more than enough of the base model sentra's/200sx's. what year are the 3rd gen accord's?
:banana: 
sorry, i never knew we had 2 other smilies to choose from.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

3rd gen. Accords are the 86-89 models with the popup lights right?


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

yup popup lights and they can beat the 4th gens ...isnt that funny that the older model is faster and my accord has minor mods to it


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Ha. Not the one I had! In high school and college I drove an 88 Accord DX hatchback. A great, reliable car, but HELLA-slow. It was one of the last carbeurated Hondas, I think. 2.0 liter, 2-bbl. carb, I think it was rated 98 hp. max., about 102 ft-lbs of torque. But it was still reliable up over 200,000 miles.


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

mine is a 89 lxi with about 140 hp with mods i think 5pd Fuel injected has 142,000miles its pretty quick i got it upto 115 but i had to slow down sharp turn  i turned initail d style lol i raced a 94 v6 stang and handed her ass to her


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

You drifted a FWD? That's a good trick. My 88 was a 5-speed too. Incidentally, it had about 142000 miles on it when I bought it, and I drove it for four years, so your car should have plenty left in her. I think I paid $1500, that was in 1995 and it looked and drove like new. I bought it from a friend of my father, so I got a really good deal. 1500 was what a dealer offered for it as a trade-in, so that's what he sold it to me for. I think I got my money's worth.


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

mine was only 900 i got it at an auction and when i bought it there was no gas in it and it had no exhaust at all...no piping no cat no nothing.. but i got a high performance exhaust so its all kewl and it sounds good


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

adam uh...ya'll need a damn quarterback if ur gonna beat us haha. ah i feel like im at work. so much clemson-carolina hate goin around..I LOVE IT! we'll see who's talkin noise come saturday night =D


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Ha! Nuthin' like a Carolina rivalry! Raleigh is so great for sports, during football season ya got the UNC-NC State rivalry, and during basketball season it's a 3-way with UNC, NC State, and Duke. From my house I can be at any one of the campuses in 20 minutes.


----------



## teamnuemerex (Aug 19, 2002)

fayetteville NC 96' 200sx sr20det GTi-R


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

outer banks nc checking in right my computer at wrk is down ss the best way to get me is by cell(910)228-9643

im about 4 hrs form raliegh


----------



## godofyourgod (Jul 28, 2002)

If someones still takin' names, I'm from Sanford ('bout 40 minutes south of Raleigh)

-nathan


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

anyone think a january meet is too soon?

the sooner we set a proposed date, the more people will be able to plan for it, and hopefully join in. meets are hard to come by b/c of so many people's schedules.

so how bout mid to late january?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

im in for late jan...if i dont have to have more surgery then. if we set a for sure date i can make sure of my schedule.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I think we need to find a volunteer to coordinate this thing.


----------



## godofyourgod (Jul 28, 2002)

Since we're all sounding off. Does anyone know the driver of a white NX in the Triangle area? I was on my way to Durham this past week and saw one a couple of cars behind me. Best I could tell, it had an aftermarket front valance and when they turned I think they might have had some aftermarket rims as well. Possibly lowered too. It was on highway 55/Alston Ave.

-nathan


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I have seen a few NX's around, not many. Of course, the Triangle area, (Raleigh/Durham/Chapel Hill/Cary/Morrisville/Apex/Wake Forest/Garner/etc, etc, etc,) is such a huge sprawling area, two people could drive around for a year a never see each other.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

juss makin my presence known...got a 96 se-r from columbia, sc...where are the rest of the SC people at???


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

spartanburg..im down in columbia sometimes though bc my bro goes to usc


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

bringing one back from the dead....

think we could plan a meet before the summer season is gone??


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

itd be nice


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

anyone going to Hyper-Fest in charlotte on the 23rd?
i'm going just for that saturday.
www.hyper-fest.com


----------



## 201SX (Jan 8, 2003)

*Greensboro sucks*

Hey im up for a meet sometime soon. I live in Honda hell, greensboro. I had a few firends with nissans around here but school has spread us out. im about 2 hrs from most of the big cities....but really close to winston. Anyone else close. But if ya'll need someone esle to plan with for a meet im your man. Lo siento pero mis pantalones es enfuego!

-201


----------



## CAMPPAIN (Oct 8, 2002)

I was in Chikaaaago now im here in Jacksonville for the next 5 years so I'd be down to meet some Carolina Nissans, I'm at New River Air station.

My car will be here this weekend so now i can go places!


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

sup people, i'm from VA, but i'm right across the border. I'm bout an hour north of Winston Salem and i'm close to MT. Airy, if anyone wants to have a meet in either of these areas, i'm down for it if i can get time off from work.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

DAAAAAAAAMN, i didnt know so many people on this forum was in the carolina's...gives me a reason to chase some of the 200s down now...may be someone i know.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

you are in cowpens???man im right near there....do you ever come down to spartanburg? thats where i am


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

pretty often, i mean, its cowpens man, we got...lil cricket and a few auto shops...i have to go to spartanburg to keep up with the rest of the world. where exactly you at? gimme a landmark or something...street names mean nothing to a photographic memory.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i highly doubt uve ever been up my way. i live close to the NC border in campobello. if you take hwy 176 from cowpens all the way till you cross over I-26 ur close to my house. i'm in spartanburg most friday and saturday nights hanging out or filming races for my friend.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

ah, friday and saturday nights im workin, but im in westgate and hillcrest alot. just look for a riced out red 200sx with a medium sized aluminum double decked R-1 wing(adds 50whp) a 2" drop and 17"s(-50whp). You should also see a Suziki GSX-R 600 buzzin around me. Im on new cut road alot cuz my dad has an office right off 85 around spartanburg tech. Were bound to run into each other sooner or later. I have only seen 2 or 3 200sx's around here so far and both were SE's. They aint hard to spot...we tryin to get them GA's to run like a m/f. I may have already seen you creepin around. I want to think I saw a white 200 in spartanburg sometime ago, looked something like yours. I cant remember much about it cuz it was a quick glance.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i work friday nights and some saturdays, but i get out there around 11 usually. i use to go to spartanburg tech so you might have seen my car there. if you follow new cut till it almost runs out, thats where i am. u should ride through one night..im out there till around 1 usually


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

i used to go to tech so thats probably why i want to say i saw it. i dont think im out that late in spartanburg, i sometimes roam the backroads here around cowpens, but i may make my way up to spartanburg sometime. im lookin for another job and itll probably be up that way so im pretty sure ill have to work late on some occasion and ill wind up runnin around some roads before i head home.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

You ever see another white 200sx? Im not sure where the dude is from but its a 95 i think. I was sittin at church one night and looked up when I thought I heard a aftermarket muffler go by. But it was a white 200 that pulled up right behind mine. I was like WTF!? He didnt have a muffler, he just had a hole in his pipe around his cat. But I think he said he runs through spartanburg at night sometimes. But to this day it still surprises me that another 200 just pulled up...i mean they arent exactly roaming all over the place around here.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

there is a white se with some gauges and some neon rope in it....then there is a white se-r with about every bolt on made for the sr20 on it. its got an aftermarket front end, gold rims, and a few other outer mods last time i saw.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

yea, that white se has pillar gauges, he said they were from a CRX or something..said he got them cuz they didnt make them specifically for ours. when i saw it, it looked a bit thrashed, it may be a different car you seen...or he may have cleaned it up.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

nah thats the same one...bc i asked him where he got his. i was gonna tell him they do make them for our cars but a cop ran us off before i could. he got rearended one night down there so that might be why it looks messed up.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

wow, i think that was after I saw it, cuz it just looked a little trashed on the inside but not any body damage. did it do any major damage to it?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

oh i didnt look inside. the damage wasnt bad. it pulled the bumper off the bolts some and there was some red paint on it.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

oh, then im not sure if it happened or not when I saw it. his car isnt exactly in the best of condition to begin with. I hear there is someone in gaffney with a turbo'd GA. Got a carbon fiber hood and a fiberglass wing i think. I dont know about a body kit and I cant say for sure if its turbo'd, but i hear its got alot of aftermaket stuff on it. Im not sure of the color either, Ive only heard bits and pieces about. not too many people around gaffney that can correctly identify a nissan. nobody knows what mine is cuz i shaved the badges off after i got it back from the shop after i rolled it.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i feel ya on that...a few times at the dragstrip my car has been called a honda! its either on my time slip or they say it over the p.a. system. morons...and i have all my badges...even says www.b14nissan.org on the side windows. i've never heard of a turbo'ed 200 around here though. there is a s13 with a sr swap in spartanburg though.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

my baby got called a honda at walmart when i got the oil changed...even though it said NISSAN on the damn grill.
I think ive seen maybe 1 240 around here and 1 or 2 300s. DUDE! have you seen that damn 300zx COP CAR roaming the roads. Its gotta light bar across the top and police decals all over it. Scared the shit out of me one day. I saw the back end of a 300 on 85 and i started gettin closer to admire it and i started noticing the wierd stickers on it. i thought thew were bumper stickers or something and damn if it didnt say police on it...or maybe it was highway patrol...i cant remember...i was like YEA! FUKKIN WICKED!.OH DAMN cuz i was creepin up on him but i backed off.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

lol nah man i havent seen a 300 cop car. i've seen an '03 cobra cop car though. i dont even wanna think about cops though. i got 2 tickets in a week...slowed my ass down


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

man, these cops are gettin serious around here. whatever happen to the good ol' slow crown victoria...im paranoid enough as it is...now i gotta worry about 300s and cobras...damn


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

hey... me and some other people from other forums are meeting up at the Carolina Ale House in Cary tomorrow (9/3) at 6pm... so if anyone wants to roll out there... let me know

aim- faithandfame
cell- 6163287


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Has anyone seen a blue 240 with a silvia(i think)headlight conversion? I saw it in spartanburg parked at circut city. It has a body kit, aluminum wing with "quaker state" on it. The rear rims are offset by about an inch or two. Cant remember what style, but it had the equipment decals on the hood or the windshield, I forget which.
Ring a bell to anyone? Im curious to know what hes got under the hood. It looks like a monster.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if its the one im thinking about (which i doubt it is), it has a sr20det under the hood. there is a sapphire blue one w/a det, gigantic fmic, and rims. its a s14 but has the usdm front. might not be the same car.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I thought you might know. The one I saw...I think it did have an intercooler. Im pretty sure sapphire blue was the color, cant tell for sure though. Its almost like the color of the board now, except, it looked kinda like he had flakes in it. Honestly, I was drooling too much to take in all the details. But saphire blue does sound about right. The distinguishing features were the headlights and the wing with quaker state on it. I thought it might have a det. With the way it was setup and the way it looked, I know someone had to drop some serious money in it and I knew they had to drop that det in there if they were serious...man...that guy is representing nissan right...thats a damn good setup.


----------



## braxthnc (Oct 2, 2003)

located in goose creek, sc..=]

just moved here not too long ago, and got me a 98 200sx se-r. can anyone recommend a turbo shop around here? i just aquired a t25 not too long ago, but am doubting the shape of it..

any boosted se-r's in the charleston area?


----------



## teamnuemerex (Aug 19, 2002)

:thumbup: im currently deployed for the second time to iraq and ill be home to nc soon. while ive been deployed jgy has been doing lots of upgrades to the Gti-R. Teamnuemerex will be rolling out soon. 96' 200sx Gti-R, 98' sentra sr16ve, 98 sentra se sr20ve. look forward to meeting up with some of u guys once we're back from the desert!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

braxthnc said:


> located in goose creek, sc..=]
> 
> just moved here not too long ago, and got me a 98 200sx se-r. can anyone recommend a turbo shop around here? i just aquired a t25 not too long ago, but am doubting the shape of it..
> 
> any boosted se-r's in the charleston area?


I know of 1 maybe.
I also know of a pretty good shop here in Charleston. Advanced Performance. It's two local SCCA guys.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Since it's spring break time, I'm checking to see if anyone is heading to Myrtle Beach soon. Yeah I know it's not a car topic but it is a party and drinking topic.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Since it's spring break time, I'm checking to see if anyone is heading to Myrtle Beach soon. Yeah I know it's not a car topic but it is a party and drinking topic.


Well I'm possibly thinkin bout heading down there sometime this summer. Dunno for sure, so hit me up if any of you other nissans are gonna be rolling through so we can all get together and talk or have a car show or something.


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

Anyone around here seen any 89-90 sentras for sale lately?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

[QUOTE='98200SXse]Well I'm possibly thinkin bout heading down there sometime this summer. Dunno for sure, so hit me up if any of you other nissans are gonna be rolling through so we can all get together and talk or have a car show or something.[/QUOTE]

I'll be there from the 14th-17th, but due to the amount of drinking I'll be doing I'm not even taking my car. In fact, I intend to be able to remember as little as possible. "What happens during Spring Break, stays at Spring Break."


----------

